# How to get started



## jr123 (Dec 9, 2013)

I want to get started bowfishing, what would be a good way to learn and get started? What are some websites and magizines that would be helpful?


----------



## UpSouth811 (Dec 9, 2013)

Get up with someone else is best way


----------



## Michael (Dec 9, 2013)

http://bow.fishingcountry.com/forums/


----------



## GT Whitetail (Dec 10, 2013)

Best way in my opinion would be to hire a guide the first time out to see if its something you like enough to pursue further b/c its really addictive and can be expensive to get started. You will learn enough from your guided trip to get started on your own.
GT


----------



## UpSouth811 (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes agree...Michael owns letshunt.net and is a top notch guy, I would highly recommend him


----------

